# $150 Thank you bonus



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Are all markets getting the same bonus? It is interesting that it's based on June, but that is for another post.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

My son works at amazon and is getting a 250 bonus in his next paycheck. doesn't answer your question, but adding info.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Ted L. said:


> Are all markets getting the same bonus? It is interesting that it's based on June, but that is for another post.


Yes.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

same for MPLS...thanks for posting; worth knowing it appears to be nationwide


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Don't know; Amazon Flex fired me a couple of years ago.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

$250 full time

$150 PT or seasonal


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I'll believe it if and when it actually hits the bank


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Shazzam !

Wham Bam..........


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Legalizeit0 said:


> $250 full time
> 
> $150 PT or seasonal


$250 PT/Seasonal
$500 FT
$150 Flex (10 hrs or more)


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

I think that’s right, my son is seasonal and he is getting 250, nice chunk for a poor college kid 😆


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

In Melbourne, Australia we got a AU$300 bonus which is about US$200


----------



## DaUber (Jan 11, 2018)

İt was enough to get it by certain block delivery in June in Melbourne.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Ted L. said:


> Are all markets getting the same bonus? It is interesting that it's based on June, but that is for another post.


Uber doesn't do good stuff like this.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber doesn't do good stuff like this.


Uber is losing $. Amazon is MUCH bigger and is profitable. That may be part of the reason why.

FYI- another bonus (only $100 this time) was paid last Wednesday.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Uber is losing $. Amazon is MUCH bigger and is profitable. That may be part of the reason why.
> 
> FYI- another bonus (only $100 this time) was paid last Wednesday.


Amazon is not profitable because of Amazon flex, the most of their profit comes from Amazon Web services.

is it possible that Amazon just wanted to thank everyone for working so hard? Sometimes these boards are hard to read because of the lack of appreciation. Everyone doing gig work is making money, there are millions of people that are unable to do this because they don't have a car, insurance, or anyway to get on the gig work train.

it would be nice if people just came on the boards here for a week and said positive things about how lucky we all are to be bringing in income from this kind of work.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Amazon is not profitable because of Amazon flex, the most of their profit comes from Amazon Web services.
> 
> is it possible that Amazon just wanted to thank everyone for working so hard? Sometimes these boards are hard to read because of the lack of appreciation. Everyone doing gig work is making money, there are millions of people that are unable to do this because they don't have a car, insurance, or anyway to get on the gig work train.
> 
> it would be nice if people just came on the boards here for a week and said positive things about how lucky we all are to be bringing in income from this kind of work.


You are lucky to have Bezos. I agreed!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Amazon is not profitable because of Amazon flex, the most of their profit comes from Amazon Web services.
> 
> is it possible that Amazon just wanted to thank everyone for working so hard? Sometimes these boards are hard to read because of the lack of appreciation. Everyone doing gig work is making money, there are millions of people that are unable to do this because they don't have a car, insurance, or anyway to get on the gig work train.
> 
> it would be nice if people just came on the boards here for a week and said positive things about how lucky we all are to be bringing in income from this kind of work.


By that rationale, if work at a company has at least one positive attribute, then this removes the right to redress for all of the negative that goes with it? Non sequitur.

No, the fact that these companies allow workers to earn money and put food on their tables is entirely compatible with workers wanting the negative aspects of these companies to be addressed. They are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> You are lucky to have Bezos. I agreed!


Jinx- And Jeff Bezos just stepped down. Incredible timing.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Jinx- And Jeff Bezos just stepped down. Incredible timing.


He is chairman of the board. CEO position is just that a title. He still running company. Seems like he wants less hands on everything so he can focus is time on philanthropic themes.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> He is chairman of the board. CEO position is just that a title. He still running company. Seems like he wants less hands on everything so he can focus is time on philanthropic themes.


And the left leaning Washington Post. I imagine they were totally silent about the $61 million tip stealing scam.


----------

